# serrasalmus spilopleura



## piranhageek (Sep 22, 2003)

Will anyone with experience share their experience in breeding spilopleuras? what are the steps that one needs to take as far as basic preparations( exact temp of water and when, nesting material etc,)in an attempt to prompt them to breed? I have, i believe, a pair now and will soon have a shoal of 4. Definitely a beautiful species. Thanks.


----------

